
Microsoft Co-Founder Hits Out at Gates - woan
http://professional.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703806304576233040457546136.html?mod=wsj_share_twitter
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391565>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391257>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391236>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2390281>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2390224>

